# Repairing Dog Crates



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Has anyone come up with a good way to repair dog crates (talking the vari-kennel type here)? I have a half dozen of them or so and they just don't hold up very well.....they crack very easily (I use them in the back of my pickup when I transport my dogs). I've tried using the autobody fiberglass filler that you mix with the hardner, but it doesn't hold up either.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I haven't had a whole lot of trouble with them I have a couple that are 8 plus years old. I screw them down to a 2 drawer slide in storage system that I made, they stay put and have never had a cracking problem. I'll post a picture tommoro. Not sure how you would fix the cracks???


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

generally if they are exposed to a lot of direct sunlight, like most plastics, they become brittle


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

you could TRY using the repair adhesives that are available for plastic bumper repairs on cars, i specifiy try because you need to know what you are doing with the adhesion promoter and what grit sand paper to use and how to 'V" out the crack....if you have never done anything like this I'd maybe take one to your local bodyshop and see if they can fix it...pricewise i dont know what they'd charge, or another option might be JB Weld, that **** seems to stick to anything but how durable it is i dont know..my :2cents:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I used a two part epoxy that comes out of a two tubes and mixes together to fix a fourwheeler fender. It is sandable and paintable also.

My Father in law uses it at work to repair fiberglass truck fenders.


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

You guys are too fancy - I just drill a couple holes on opposite sides of the crack and cinch it up with a zip tie. Works just fine. I've done it with half a dozen of 'em over the years.


----------

